# Search for the next makeup artist



## flymestza (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey everyone.  This is my first time posting a thread so I hope I put it in the right area.  Please feel free to move if it's not or already has a thread (I searched and did not see anything).  Anyway, I was just wondering if anyone has heard about this show "The Search for the next makeup artist" coming out Nov. 11?  I saw the preview a few days ago and while I'm sick of reality tv, I'm juiced for this to come out.  I posted the web addy for those who might be interested.    

Blush: The Search for the Next Great Make-Up Artist | myLifetime.com


----------



## KelleyCarnivore (Oct 27, 2008)

my boyfriend and i were watching tv and that preview came on and he said..oh hey, that should be you...


----------

